# Yippeee!!



## NatashaA (Mar 27, 2012)

Just got back from our 3 monthly hospital appt - HB1AC  7.6!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm soo pleased as Abigail was only diagnosed 5 months ago so we must be doing something right


----------



## Steff (Mar 27, 2012)

That's brilliant Natasha well done to all xxx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2012)

Excellent news Natasha


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 27, 2012)

Well done! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 27, 2012)

Well done, you are clearly doing something right! - keep it up


----------



## gail1 (Mar 27, 2012)

great news you must be doing something right


----------



## Bluebaldybob (Mar 27, 2012)

Well done on the hard work. Great result


----------

